

What mystifies Dr. Hawking? Women - edw519
http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/01/05/9981931-what-mystifies-dr-hawking-women

======
willvarfar
I an interview where he discusses his biggest mistakes and such, they pick out
and focus on a lame joke.

Shame.

